# Moxibustion at home?



## Halfasianmomma (Nov 1, 2007)

I'm curious; has anyone tried this technique at home? It's still early for me (30 wks 4 days), but bellybean is still transverse, and if push comes to shove, I'd like to know what my options are for turning her. I know that an acupuncturist can do this better, but I've also heard it can be done at home.


----------



## kltroy (Sep 30, 2006)

Hey -
I went to the accupuncturist AND did it at home to get my baby to flip. He did accupuncture in the spots on my toes and showed me how to use the moxa sticks. Then gave me two sticks and told me to do it at least once per day on my own and to follow up with additional appointments with him if the baby didn't flip. If you do it at home it's not difficult at all (can you get moxa sticks where you live? I would have NO idea where to get them...).

Basically you light the stick until it glows red hot. Then have your husband (if he's around - you can do it yourself but it's a lot less relaxing!) hold the stick about 1 inch from the side of your pinky toes. You want to do about 10-15 minutes per toe. You want it to feel warm/hot but not uncomfortable. Best to brace your hand against the side of your foot so you don't accidentally burn yourself. Every few minutes you'll want to tap off the ash on the moxa stick and blow on it to get it glowing red again. When you're done you run the stick in a little water to put it out.

Ideally, you'll be in a nice relaxed position when this is done, although I did it to myself the first night so I was sort of crunched up on the couch so I could reach my feet. I did breech tilts afterwards. Nothing happened. Went to bed. Next morning as I was laying in bed I felt my baby turn! It's been head down ever since.


----------



## Halfasianmomma (Nov 1, 2007)

Oooh sounds promising!

I think there are herbalist shops in my local Chinatown that would sell those sticks.

I can't wait to try!


----------



## courtenay_e (Sep 1, 2005)

I am a birth worker and talked to my WONDERFUL accupuncturist about moxa. He doesn't do it cause he's allergic to the smoke, but showed me how, and said that one can easily get the sticks on line. He asked me to let him know how it works. Pretty cool! He did say to do it in a well ventilated area!


----------



## kltroy (Sep 30, 2006)

They actually make smokeless moxa sticks now... this is what my guy gave to me. You can still smell it burning, but not very strongly. No real visible smoke.


----------



## courtenay_e (Sep 1, 2005)

huh. I'll have to tell him about it. Could you ask your guy where he gets them? I'll pass the info on! Thanks.


----------



## 95191 (Nov 8, 2007)

We did both (at home-everyday and also weekly from 25 weeks on, weekly at my AC apt), my ds was breech the WHOLE time until 5 hours before the birth at 35 weeks.

I had weekly apts. because I had Hyperemesis gravidarum. I also did Webster(from 30 weeks until 35 weeks - 3 times a week and also my DH rubbed the Webster location spots, twice a day on me) and had my AC needled the Webster points on my pelvis (once a week).
Also using an AC, they can needle the points you need to prepare for labor. My AC marked my legs at the points to rub when labor starts (to speed labor) and also the points to relieve pain-BOTH worked!!!! My Dr.OB was also an AC and he arrived at 8:30 am, I was 5cm, I went to 8 within 5 minutes of him needling the points my husband had been rubbing and fully dil within another 10 minutes. I was also needled at the end for pain. DS was born at 9:10. Having had two pregnancies one with and one without AC, it makes a WORLD of difference. The speed of the needles and the pain management were great! Needles at the end for pain, it cuts the pain in half!!! the minute the needles go in- it is wonderful!!!

I would say BOTH mox and webster together and a lot of work from a rubber in all the right locations!

DS at 35 weeks and NO problems, 6lbs.11oz. 19" long

I was released one hour after the birth.

My OB swears by it, but says most of his patients are not open to it and won't nothing to do with it.

The needles don't even compare to an epidural but that's what most request!


----------



## 95191 (Nov 8, 2007)

IF you end up using the sticks at home-they get super hot! Fill a dish with salt and but them OUT in there. They take a lot to get them hot too-use a candle. The first time you light them is the longest to get them lit, both the thin and the thick sticks.
If you really want to try all you can do to turn the baby- go to a AC, having the needles done and warmed really starts movement. I had it within seconds but it took weeks for a complete turn to happen- at the very last minutes, so to speak.


----------



## Eben'sMama (Jun 29, 2006)

We did it at home (2-3X daily) for several weeks to turn our breech DS1, too. We had the smokeless moxa sticks--my acupuncturist gave them to us to use at home. A combo of acupuncture and at-home daily moxa treatments between visits to the acupuncturist is ideal, from what I have heard...


----------

